
Seattle still has the most cranes in America; construction isn’t losing steam - jseliger
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/seattle-still-has-the-most-cranes-in-america-and-construction-isnt-losing-much-steam
======
jseliger
This is why housing costs in Seattle remains substantially below Bay Area
costs.

